# Can you name that Coral?



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking to see if anyone could identify these corals/invertebrates? I just bought a real nice piece of premium caribbean live rock with some great critters on it but have no clue what #2 is, numbers 1,3 and 4 as far as I know are some type of clam and #5 is some type of anemone. *Please correct me if I'm wrong!*

I know its a slim chance anyone can identify exactly what they are (based on the laws regarding taking corals from the caribbean). But Im hoping by making this post members with more knowledge than myself could please send some of their knowledge my way *cool-dude

Even if they can't be identified, I thought I would upload pics for the members to see. The second to last Picture is of my tank set up thats in the middle of getting Hard Piping installed (among other things), but couldn't finish today because I had a wrong size coupling and Lowes closed before I realized it. So please excuse the clutter, everything in the tank is normally in my 20G refugium. The pic makes the tank look not cluttered but it is haha.

Anyways sorry for the rant! Here is what I've learned over the past three days they've been in the tank. None of the critters liked the top of the water column one bit (maybe the LED intensity was too much...idk). I moved the rock to roughly the middle of the water column and they have been much happier! They are getting more color and becoming more active day by day at quit an impressive rate.

They all like a strong water flow. For the time being (until "tomorrow") I have the crappy powerhead in the front corner. Almost instantly after I put that in and set up, #1 and #3 opened up and now are "always" open (they are not dead they do occasionally close haha), with what Im going to assume is some sort of "sifting" organ not quit protruding out, but definitely visible when I look into them, #4 isn't always open but more than before putting the powerhead in. Before the powerhead, the only time I saw them open is when I initially put them in the tank. On the same note the NEM barely ever hides and whatever #2 is isn't "shrunk" up anymore. Lastly is #2 and the NEM are most active when the LED's are at the lowest brightness and even more so when lights are out. Only reason I say this is because the NEM will come fully out of its hole and flow with the current. Also #2 will "expand" to its full size and "bubbles" (not air bubbles) start to appear for a lack of better terms. I got a pic of it starting to do what Im talking about. Note: #2 is green with a blue hue, the LED's were throwing my camera off. 

Please feel free to comment! I don't know much about these critters and any additional information I can gather to make this critters thrive would be greatly appreciated!

Even if you don't know anything. Thank you for looking, hope you liked the pics!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

#2 is some type of brain coral:favites sp.
1&3 are clams or mussles(mollusk)
Can't really tell what 4 is and 5 is some kind of nem?


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

#4 is a mollusk theres just so much macro and choraline on it, it blends in to the rock.

#5 I also think is some kind of anemone, I know its not aptaisa thanks to your reply on my last thread. Where it is at tucked up under the rock that was the best pic I could get. I guess I'm gonna have to keep on eye on it to see if its bad or not and if it starts to spread.

Thanks for your help now I at least have some base to start off on, which is all I was asking for appreciate it!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

#5- Mojano Anemone


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a better look at #5 the anemone

Should I get rid of it?

Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes


----------

